# Strange occurence in user space in posts.



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Taken from here. As viewed in Firefox 2.0.0.9 in Mac OS X 10.5. I cannot check it in Safari as the site won't load in it.


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know. I've added it to my issues list.


----------



## choccy (Jan 1, 2001)

I've seen entire posts overlap the next one.. again with Firefox 2.0.0.9.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Still happening on Firefox 2.0.0.12










Although, not in Safari 3.0.4


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I asked our Mac guy to test this out...it's not happening for me on Win.

I assume you tried shift+refresh as a fix, right?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

A redraw does correct it.


----------

